# F-22 jasdf



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the old Revell 1:48 F-22.








I have had it for a long time and finally decided to either get rid of it or build it. If you want to build a good F-22 stay away from this one. Besides the shape issues the panel/gear doors are the worst fitting that I have ever come across. I used a combination of Platz F-22 decals and some home made tail art from a picture that I downloaded from the net. I mixed up some Tamiya paints until they looked good to me. I mounted it on a cheap wood plaque from an artsy fartsy store.
































Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, that's beyond cool looking!! VERY pretty bird!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks John. I wasn't to sure how this would look in the blue camo. I am pretty happy with it though. Even though the F-22 is an awesome aircraft, to me it is a bit boring looking in grey.
Els


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

For having so many problems with the kit you did a great job. That is one nice looking plane.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful job on her. The Colour Scheme is ecpecially well done.....Cheers Mark


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Is this Revell a reboxing of the Academy 1/48?


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
Kurok, I don't think this is a reboxing of any kit. I believe Revell put this out on their own. This has been in my stash for about 7 or 8 years.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

sweet


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I like the 2 tone blue camo along with the grey trim along the edges.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Looks great!

George


----------

